# Word of the Day: bumf



## Pinky (Oct 18, 2021)

bumf:

_noun_
INFORMAL•BRITISH


useless or tedious printed information or documents.
"most of his mail was just bumf, bills, and Christmas cards"
Our mail slot is filled with bumf, 2 out of 5 days a week.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 18, 2021)

When I get some prescriptions or over the counter type of medical things there is usually a lot of *bumf *that goes with it in the inserts.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2021)

In my monthly subscription Magazine, there's enough junk pamphlet  Bumf to make  _another_ magazine


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 19, 2021)

Did you know that bumf is an abbreviation of bumfodder. In Brit-speak, your backside is your bum. 

Paper in a form specifically designed for the use of wiping one’s bits clean after defecation wasn’t introduced until the middle of the 19th century, but waste paper was commonly used for that purpose much earlier. In the 18th century it was apparently commonplace to tear pages out of cheap books to use as lavatory tissue, and it appears some people would buy books both to read when on the job and for cleaning up afterwards. (Try doing that with a lap-top.)

This practice gave rise to the word bumfodde_r_, which the Oxford English Dictionary defines as: Toilet paper. Also occasionally: a piece of this. Attributive and allusively. Worthless or inferior literature; any written or printed material that is perceived as useless, tedious, or unnecessary.


----------



## Shero (Oct 19, 2021)

Just moved into our house and are getting a lot of bumf in the mailbox from real estate people, asking if we want to sell!!!


----------

